# missing file



## kvamme57 (Mar 6, 2004)

Somehow I have lost The "hpgreg32.dll." file from my comp. can anyone help me? I am using windows xp home.


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Does the error occurs at boot or when you running Norton (if present).

Uninstall your hp software for your printer\scanner using the add\remove programs in the control panel. I ran scan disk just to be safe. Restart your pc and reinstall the software for the printer\scanner.


----------

